# edick mineral water



## purplerod

I have a bottle that was dug  in NY its a A.L. Edick Bottling Establishment  Utica on one side and Superior Mineral Water on the other. It is cobalt blue. Its in mint condition. Is this a rare bottle?


----------



## old.s.bottles

not sure if it is rare, but it certainly is desirable. Post pics please and welcome to the forum.


----------



## purplerod

*RE: upload picture*

hope you get the pics


----------



## Penn Digger

*RE: upload picture*

Very nice!


----------



## bottlekid76

*RE: upload picture*

Awesome bottle! And yes it's rare...

 ~Tim


----------



## purplerod

*RE: upload picture*

wrong place


----------



## purplerod

I was looking at Kovels site and it says this bottle sold for $1,150.00 in 1997. I would think its worth more know. Its for sale _ make offer!


----------



## CazDigger

I am interested, what does the base look like?


----------

